# Good treats for training?



## xxmurrxx (May 21, 2014)

Looking for some different ideas on treats for training.
My pup is not super motivated for food, she always finishes her meals but as she pleases. As far as the treats we give she always takes them but only seems to eat them half the time. She is going on 4 months, so maybe she will outgrow this stage? 

We tried milk bones and some liver bit things probably not the most exciting treat for a dog.. I would like to try and stay away from "people" food so she does not get used to it and beg while we are eating.

What are some brands to try out that your dogs enjoy?
Mainly looking for things to interest her for clicker training.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan's personal favorite.. is Natural Balance food rolls...

Dog Food Roll Formulas - Natural Balance Pet Foods+

I buy the big one, cut them up and small bite size pieces and freeze them. I usually keep a bag in the fridge for immediate training fun, but I have also taken treats directly out of the freezer for training and he LOVES it. He too was not too treat motivated and these got his attention. You can get them at many pet stores. and there are a couple more flavors than you see that, like we get the LID "Duck and Potato" because of TItan's allergies. 

I know you want to stay away from people food, but cut up cheese and cut up hot dogs are great treats to get them interested and it will only harm the "begging" training if you feed from the table, lol. 

For some reason, Titan likes veggies, so those are always an option too. lol.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just use meat cut into small bits and fried up in a pan with a tiny bit of vegetable oil and a dash of garlic. Easy and cheap. Feeding "people" food will not make your dog into a beggar. You will only make your dog into a beggar if you somehow encourage him to bug you at the table by giving attention or food off your plate while eating. My dog eats raw (or "people" food) but he has never begged off my plate, in fact has zero interest in what is on it because he knows that he will never be offered any of it and I have no attention to offer him while I'm eating.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Titan's personal favorite.. is Natural Balance food rolls...
> 
> Dog Food Roll Formulas - Natural Balance Pet Foods+
> 
> ...



Hard to beat Natural Balance! I've never had a dog who wasn 't crazy for the stuff.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This stuff, the dogs go nuts for it. It is a regularly balanced meal, grain free, no sugar, locally sourced and manufactured, and gram for gram cheaper than pupperoni:
Vital® Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg With Cranberries & Spinach Dog Food Recipe

Chicken, Chicken Liver, Beef, Salmon, Eggs, Cranberries, Spinach, Peas, Natural Flavors, Salt, Vinegar, Carrageenan, Inulin, Beta-Carotene, Dried Ground Pomegranate, Dried Ground Broccoli
*Vitamins:*

Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid.
*Minerals:*

Calcium Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Zinc Proteinate, Potassium Chloride, Iron Proteinate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.
- See more at: Vital® Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg With Cranberries & Spinach Dog Food Recipe


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I second the vital. I love it, use it for treats. either the roll and cut it up or the bag which is already in perfect training treat size. 

It's a step up from red barn rolls imo


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

We use boiled liver, boiled chicken, Natural balance rolls, freeze dried treats, cheese cubes, eggs...the smellier the better.


----------



## xxmurrxx (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into those for sure.
Found out last night she is hiding her treats under the blanket in her crate lol she was digging in last night had about 10 stored away for a late night snack i guess..

When you guys mention freezing, do you just pull out small frozen pieces and feed them or do you let them thaw first?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wellness 'Wellbites' are doggy crack in my house  Soft and each piece can be made into 9 little pieces, very handy for training and cuts down on the calories.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Wellness wellbites lamb and salmon is the favourite here! My pup isn't crazy for the natural balance rolls, the Rollover salmon is a huge hit but I'm not sure it is sold outside of Canada? Or any kind of cooked meat works well too. They like dried liver and muscle meat but not nearly as much as cooked meat.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

xxmurrxx said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into those for sure.
> Found out last night she is hiding her treats under the blanket in her crate lol she was digging in last night had about 10 stored away for a late night snack i guess..
> 
> When you guys mention freezing, do you just pull out small frozen pieces and feed them or do you let them thaw first?


I feed frozen, they thaw somewhat by the time we get to training spot. They don't smell as much frozen. Thawing is better but sometimes not enough time


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

xxmurrxx said:


> When you guys mention freezing, do you just pull out small frozen pieces and feed them or do you let them thaw first?





lalachka said:


> I feed frozen, they thaw somewhat by the time we get to training spot. They don't smell as much frozen. Thawing is better but sometimes not enough time


^^this  I try to thaw when I remember but sometimes it's too late. Titan eats them any way he can get them


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

marshies said:


> We use boiled liver, boiled chicken, Natural balance rolls, freeze dried treats, cheese cubes, eggs...the smellier the better.


Try dehydrating chicken breast slices in a dehydrator or super slow oven...if "smellier the better" is your goal...I promise you, dehydrating chicken and the final product will "smell up" to your expectations. I would have never guessed how nasty the smell is.....but my dog loves them.


SuperG


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Try dehydrating chicken breast slices in a dehydrator or super slow oven...if "smellier the better" is your goal...I promise you, dehydrating chicken and the final product will "smell up" to your expectations. I would have never guessed how nasty the smell is.....but my dog loves them.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Thank you! I never would've guessed that. I buy regular dried chicken breast from Costco and can never smell them at all.


----------

